# Tactical Bacon



## Newt (22 Oct 2009)

http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com/shop/?cart=1947783&cat=172&

Bacon in a can, fully cooked. I'm sure it's been done by someone before these guys, but their naming is perfect. 

Edit to add: I'd never been on that website until the missus sent me a link. American style capitalism at it's best, a place where a person can order rifle parts and bacon at the same time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2009)

Everything old is new again - I've eaten bacon in a can from IRPs (Individual Ration Packs) when I was a young private .  Anyone remember heating the cans up on the Coleman lanterns?

More here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/30921.0/all.html


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Oct 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Everything old is new again - I've eaten bacon in a can from IRPs (Individual Ration Packs) when I was a young private .  Anyone remember heating the cans up on the Coleman lanterns?
> 
> More here:
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/30921.0/all.html



Yes.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Oct 2009)

How about the canned bacon and eggs? Mmmmm, mmmm, good.


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 Oct 2009)

Newt said:
			
		

> http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com/shop/?cart=1947783&cat=172&
> 
> Bacon in a can, fully cooked.



I WANT THIS!

I'll let you know how it tastes...


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Oct 2009)

I remember the IRP tin of bacon, a small tin w/ring-pull, about the size of a small tin of cat food (85g).

Was it good? Yes! When IMP's came around (c.1980) tinned bacon was gone. 

I viewed it as a treat, and smelled perfect in a 10 man tent in the morning.


OWDU


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> How about the canned bacon and eggs? Mmmmm, mmmm, good.



On the flip side, how about the ham and egg omelette in the IMPs?

The troops called it "The Lung".


----------



## George Wallace (23 Oct 2009)

I think the bacon as well as the cocktail wieners in the RP4s were better than those in the IRPs.......  >


----------



## ajp (23 Oct 2009)

I went through Dubai a few years ago and spotted canned HOTDOGS.  Not cocktail wieners, but full length all beef or chicken hotdogs.  I packed them up with some mustard, ketchep and pitas (for shelf life and sent them off to an engineer driver I knew was in a FOB.  I'll see if I can find the pics of him eating them.  I think there were 8 or 9 in each can.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> On the flip side, how about the ham and egg omelette in the IMPs?
> 
> The troops called it "The Lung".



I hear you could freeze them and use them as ballistic plates...



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think the bacon as well as *the cocktail wieners* in the RP4s were better than those in the IRPs.......  >



Ahhh, the fingers of death - this culinary nostalgia is making me tear up, here   :'(


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Oct 2009)

A little story about TACBAC;

So, this past September I turned 30... for such a momentous occasion, a fellow soldier from my regiment gave me a can of TACBAC.   I must say, this appealed to both my odd sense of humour and the "fat kid" in me.  What can I say; I like bacon.

A few weeks later I run into this fellow soldier at training. His first words to me are; "DON'T EAT THE BACON!"
Of course I chuckled at first, but he seemed quite serious. I asked him what happened (knowing that something must have happened to provoke this).
Apparently, whilst drunk, he decided to crack open a can and indulge in the bacony goodness therein.  On the container it states that there are "about 18 servings of bacon" per can... and the nutritional information is based on a serving of 3 slices.
When he opened the can, he said, the bacon came out in a large roll.  After unrolling it, it was several sheets of very greasy, yet "surprisingly crispy" bacon. He ate most, if not all, of it.
The can does state that it is precooked, so he ate it cold.
Of course, me being the cynic, I had to point out the issues I saw;
1) Drunk; I asked how drunk... he said "fairly"...  of course bacon is going to taste/feel bad when you're that drunk... especially 18 servings.
2) A lot of bacon.  Don't get me wrong; I'm all about bacon, as is he, but there’s a limit... and 18x3 slices of "surprisingly crispy" greasy bacon is well beyond said limit.
3) Cold; granted, I will eat cold bacon... but cold, greasy, "surprisingly crispy" bacon from a can? pass.
After reassessing his initial advice, I believe he realized that the fault was in the user, not the item.

Anyway, I just thought I'd share my TACBAC experience.

As for what I'm going to do with a can of bacon; at some point, I will bring it out to the field during an ex and share it with "about 18" soldiers, as per the recommended serving information.




_"I firmly believe that bacon has the potential to bring about world peace!" - Anonymous (on TACBAC can)_


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (23 Oct 2009)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> A little story about TACBAC;
> 
> So, this past September I turned 30... for such a momentous occasion, a fellow soldier from my regiment gave me a can of TACBAC.   I must say, this appealed to both my odd sense of humour and the "fat kid" in me.  What can I say; I like bacon.
> 
> ...




 :rofl:

Great read RHFC_Piper!!

Ah, the things we learn from a soldier that has had a few to many wobbly pops!!
Who knew 18 servings of bacon while drunk is a bad combo? Haha


----------



## Greymatters (23 Oct 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Everything old is new again - I've eaten bacon in a can from IRPs (Individual Ration Packs) when I was a young private .  Anyone remember heating the cans up on the Coleman lanterns?



I remember eating that stuff as well - not bad for canned food.

I think the real question is: if someone found a can of the old 70's era IRP bacon, would you still be willing to open it and eat it?


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Oct 2009)

I remember it too, it was so damn salty as well.  Great just out of the can.  What I really miss from those rats as well was the little can of cheddar cheese in the olive green can that was the size of a kiwi tin.  

Lung in a bag was evil, I brought a rat home to show my kids and they ate the damn thing right out of the bag, cold, and thought it was great fun.  I almost gagged and died on the spot.


----------



## Spanky (25 Oct 2009)

I think the real question is: if someone found a can of the old 70's era IRP bacon, would you still be willing to open it and eat it?
[/quote]
Ummmm... NO!   It was great at the time, as was the Underwood Devilled ham and the little tins of hash.  As for the sardines?  Not so much.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> as was the Underwood Devilled ham



My Dad used to buy that all the time.  Great stuff!!!


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/50/Underwood_1921.jpg
 >

I had one of their typewriters.


----------



## Occam (25 Oct 2009)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> _"I firmly believe that bacon has the potential to bring about world peace!" - Anonymous (on TACBAC can)_



For anyone who finds meaning in the above quote, this recipe is for you:  (Caution:  Not for vegetarians, the squeamish or cholesterol-challenged)

Turbaconducken

Disclaimer:  I take no responsibility if you actually try this recipe, but please let me know if you do so I can keep an eye out for the resulting article in "Safety Digest".


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Oct 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> For anyone who finds meaning in the above quote, this recipe is for you:  (Caution:  Not for vegetarians, the squeamish or cholesterol-challenged)
> 
> Turbaconducken
> 
> Disclaimer:  I take no responsibility if you actually try this recipe, but please let me know if you do so I can keep an eye out for the resulting article in "Safety Digest".



I guess they've forgotten about the billion or so muslims and jews etc...


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2009)

Looks a little too human for my palate.

aka "Swine Flew".


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Oct 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Turbaconducken



There are so many things wrong with that it has to be right.


----------



## KnightShift (1 Apr 2010)

I saw something online today and immediately thought of this thread:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/squeez-bacon.html

I hope they'll ship it in a plain brown wrapper because if the wife see's it coming through the door I'm doomed!  >


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Apr 2010)

i remember those ... lil can of bacon and lil can of bacon +eggs...
remember cracking a couple each and putting them in the 
heater vent slightly to the right and forward of the gear shift of the ferret ........then handing the first two to the c/c... he was the one
in the open...... (no lil turret/screen),,, petawawa... 20ish below
those were the days.....
            scoty b


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Apr 2010)

KnightShift said:
			
		

> I saw something online today and immediately thought of this thread:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/squeez-bacon.html
> 
> I hope they'll ship it in a plain brown wrapper because if the wife see's it coming through the door I'm doomed!  >



April Fools Joke??


----------



## DexOlesa (2 Apr 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> For anyone who finds meaning in the above quote, this recipe is for you:  (Caution:  Not for vegetarians, the squeamish or cholesterol-challenged)
> 
> Turbaconducken
> 
> Disclaimer:  I take no responsibility if you actually try this recipe, but please let me know if you do so I can keep an eye out for the resulting article in "Safety Digest".



I prefer this http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## Occam (4 Apr 2010)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> I prefer this http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/



Now *that* is genius.

Pure genius.  I may have to buy a smoker for the sole purpose of trying one of these.


----------



## KnightShift (7 Apr 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> April Fools Joke??





I clicked on the link to order a tube (or two), and sure enough, yes, this was an April Fools joke by the retailer  :crybaby:


----------



## Jorkapp (10 Apr 2010)

When it comes to Bacon, fresh is best. With this technique, you can suppress the enemy, and your hunger!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2010)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> When it comes to Bacon, fresh is best. With this technique, you can suppress the enemy, and your hunger!



Ah!  The smell of cordite and bacon in the morning.  It smells like............Victory!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2010)

;D


----------



## Greymatters (27 Apr 2010)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> When it comes to Bacon, fresh is best. With this technique, you can suppress the enemy, and your hunger!



Thats gotta be tasty but illegal as hell - whose military did that weapon belong to?


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2010)

I do believe that MG is an MG-3.

It is a descendant of the MG-42, and by the look of it, a great bacon cooker! >


----------



## Greymatters (28 Apr 2010)

I was refering to the nationality of the weapon operators...


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Apr 2010)

The MG-3 is of German origin.


----------



## Greymatters (29 Apr 2010)

Okay, thats not what I meant so I'll spell it out very clearly.

I know its an MG-3 that is produced by Germany.

However, this weapon is also in production with Italy, Spain, Pakistan, Greece, Iran, Sudan, and Turkey (among at least 20 others that have it in service).  

So when I ask about nationality I mean what country were the operators of the weapon from?



Which makes me sound grumpy and sucks all the fun out of this thread...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2010)

We can probably rule out the Islamic states, such as Iran and Sudan,   ;D


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (29 Apr 2010)

Is it Finland by any chance?


----------



## Journeyman (29 Apr 2010)

1911CoLt45 said:
			
		

> Is it Finland by any chance?


Wow.

OK, wikipedia lists an MG3 or variant as being used by 30 countries:


> Austria, Bangladesh, Canada, Cape Verde, Chile, Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, Germany, Greece, Iran, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Macedonia, Malta, Mozambique, Myanmar, Nigeria, Norway, Pakistan, Poland, Portugal, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Sudan, Sweden, Thailand, and Turkey.


 Dare I ask why Finland springs to mind? Do you recognize the tinfoil?


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (29 Apr 2010)

I did a search and this came up.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=832_1269978791&c=1

The poster on the site has the flag of Finland beside it.  It is still a guess on my behalf though as it could be copied from somewhere else.


----------



## Greymatters (30 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We can probably rule out the Islamic states, such as Iran and Sudan,   ;D



Not neccesarily - that could be why they had it hidden inside the weapon...  >


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jul 2010)

Mmmmmm, bacon!!


----------



## danchapps (27 Jul 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> I was refering to the nationality of the weapon operators...



My guess is Turkey Bacon. I've never been a fan of Turkey Bacon myself, but I'm sure it great fully (automatically) cooked. 

(ok, I'm going to stop now)


----------



## kratz (5 Aug 2010)

An update on all things bacon:

*Bacon Vodka*








> Bakon Vodka, as it is officially known as, is produced by Black Rock Spirits of Seattle and is indeed flavoured with bacon. The drink can’t be that bad because it won a silver medal this year in the Bevstar Award in the Wine and Spirits category, as well as another silver in the SIP Awards for Best Flavoured Vodka and a bronze SIP Award for Bottle Design. It’s described on their website as, “A superior quality potato vodka with a savory bacon flavor. It’s clean, crisp, and delicious. This is the only vodka you’ll ever want to use to make a Bloody Mary, and it’s a complementary element of both sweet and savory drinks.”


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2010)

From the wacky funsters at Archie McPhee:


> You love bacon and Mr. Bacon loves you. He wants to be your best bendable bacon buddy. He wants to accompany you on your many adventures. He wants to teach you how to make your life meatier. We wish you both the best. Each 5-5/8" tall figure is made of soft vinyl with bendable arms and legs.



Mr. Bacon, seen in attached photos, at Ontario's northernmost airport, Fort Severn, and helping refuel the plane on the way there.

More Archie McPhee bacon and meat products here.


----------



## KnightShift (10 May 2011)

Not bacon, but looks to be from the same folks that make the tactical bacon:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/e8f0/


----------



## FactorXYZ (11 May 2011)

It's a survival food, but it's less than 300 cals. hmm... some people gotta watch there figures while in a life or death situation.


----------

